# Amazon: Kunden erhalten vermehrt ungewollte Marketplace-Lieferungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon: Kunden erhalten vermehrt ungewollte Marketplace-Lieferungen*

						Immer mehr Amazon-Kunden in Deutschland erhalten laut der Verbraucherzentrale NRW Pakete mit Waren von Marketplace-Anbietern ohne Absender, die sie gar nicht bestellt haben. Amazon spricht in dem Zusammenhang von "betrügerischen Methoden". Empfänger dürfen die Produkte behalten. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon: Kunden erhalten vermehrt ungewollte Marketplace-Lieferungen*


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Februar 2019)

Wie nice ist das denn? 
Gratis Stuff


----------



## Stueppi (12. Februar 2019)

Es betrifft immer nur die die es garnicht wollen.
Schickt es zu mir ;D


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. Februar 2019)

geilll ne euro Europalette grakas 


oder ein sack voll taschenmuschis zum nachbarn


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Februar 2019)

An die Marketplaceversender: Schickt mir doch bitte eine GTX2080Ti auf diesem Wege.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (12. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch eine Einkaufsliste, nennt sich PC-Komponenten-2019,wo soll ich die hinschicken?


----------



## INU.ID (13. Februar 2019)

Ja genau, wo muß ich meine Anschrift angeben/eintragen, um auch kostenlos Zeug zu bekommen?

Hab es eben als Beitrag im TV "gehört", und mich schon geärgert das mir sowas nicht passiert.



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Fall soll ein anderer Betroffener aus Solingen sogar elf Mal  mit Waren beliefert worden sein, obwohl von ihm oder über sein Konto  keine Bestellung aufgegeben wurde. Mittlerweile versuche der Mann per  Gericht den Konzern zu verpflichten, ihm künftig keins dieser Pakete  mehr zu schicken,...


Mit Sicherheit FAKE-NEWS!!!

So "dusselig" kann doch niemand sein, gegen kostenlose Warenlieferungen sogar vor Gericht zu ziehen. 

Wie dem auch sei:

你好，我的中國朋友。 如果您仍需要免費送貨地址，請給我留言。

你好朋友。 如果您仍需要免費送貨的送貨地址，請給我寫信。 我很樂意提供幫助

こんにちは友人。 それでも無料配送の配送先住所が必要な場合は、私にメッセージを書いてください。 私は助けて幸せです

สวัสดีเพื่อน ๆ หากคุณยังต้องการที่อยู่จัดส่งสำหรับการจัดส่งฟรีโปรดเขียนข้อความ ฉันยินดีที่จะช่วย

Halo teman-teman. Jika Anda masih memerlukan alamat pengiriman untuk pengiriman gratis, silakan tulis pesan kepada saya. Saya senang membantu

So, damit sollten die meisten Menschen abgedeckt sein.


----------



## Maverick3k (13. Februar 2019)

Naja.... witzig wie alle nun hoffen auch eine Zusendung bekommen... also ich steh jederzeit bereit


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Februar 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> Naja.... witzig wie alle nun hoffen auch eine Zusendung bekommen... also ich steh jederzeit bereit



Ich will nichts! Nicht ums Verrecken! Niemals!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon: Kunden erhalten vermehrt ungewollte Marketplace-Lieferungen*


Manipulierte Spionageware aus China.

Wer das nutzt, ist ihm selber schuld!


----------



## XmuhX (13. Februar 2019)

Oh, Giveaways von Amazon? Immer her damit...und dann ab in die Bucht! 




tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Einkaufsliste, nennt sich PC-Komponenten-2019,wo soll ich die hinschicken?



In ein paar Monaten kannste die an PCGH, zu Pimp my PC 2019 schicken!


----------



## DemonX (13. Februar 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ja genau, wo muß ich meine Anschrift angeben/eintragen, um auch kostenlos Zeug zu bekommen?
> 
> Hab es eben als Beitrag im TV "gehört", und mich schon geärgert das mir sowas nicht passiert.
> 
> ...



Naja, lass das halt jedesmal nur irgendeinen Käse sein den man nicht brauchen kann und der sich nur aufwendig verkaufen/entsorgen lässt. 100 hundehalsbänder, ne großpackung Antitrombosestrümpfe, zig billige Uhrenarmbänder und was es nicht sonst noch alles an zeug auf amazon gibt, mit dem man selbst nichts anfangen kann. Das dann wegen 1-2€ bei Ebay einzustellen und zu verschicken wäre zumindest mir zu viel aufwand. Klar, gegen ein Handy würde ich auch nichts sagen, aber das wirds halt in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht sein.


----------



## taks (13. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Manipulierte Spionageware aus China.



War auch mein erster Gedanke ^^


----------



## DarkWing13 (14. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Manipulierte Spionageware aus China.
> 
> Wer das nutzt, ist ihm selber schuld!



Huawei war's!
Hundertprozentig! 


mfg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2019)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Huawei war's!


Natürlich war mein Satz, wie leicht erkennbar, mehr ironisch und im Spaß gemeint. Das Jürgen von Manger Zitat wird aber die jüngere Generation nicht mehr kennen . So ein ganz bisschen könnte ich es mir aber vorstellen. Genauso, wie auch jedes Android- oder Applegerät meiner Meinung nach im Wesentlichen zum Ausspionieren genutzt wird, ..., naja, wesentlich ist zu hart, aber auch. Die NSA,  und andere Geheimdienste ebenso, werten alles aus und betreiben vor allem Wirtschaftsspionage, oder suchen Unpersonen. China halte ich für nicht gefährlicher als die USA, oder anders ausgedrückt, für genauso gefährlich und da droht in den nächsten Jahrzehnten noch einiges. 

Unbestellte Ware sende ich zurück bzw. verweigere ich die Annahme solche Pakete. Es ist oft ein Trick nach Telefon"terror", bedingt durch dieses unsägliche Gesetz, das Verträge rechtsgültig am Telefon abgeschlossen werden können und man danach nur noch ein Einspruchsrecht besitzt.


----------



## Bongripper666 (14. Februar 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ja genau, wo muß ich meine Anschrift angeben/eintragen, um auch kostenlos Zeug zu bekommen?
> 
> Hab es eben als Beitrag im TV "gehört", und mich schon geärgert das mir sowas nicht passiert.
> 
> ...


Seitdem fragwürdige Rechtsprechung - und auch die dazugehörige Gesetzgebung - in Deutschland keinen Seltenheitswert mehr hat, kann ich den Mann verstehen. Der Gesetzgeber könnte die Klausel "Kunden dürfen den Schrott behalten" auch ändern, und zwar rückwirkend. Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem ganzen Mist bzw. den bereits entsorgten Sachen, für die es auch noch einen Nachweis der Entgegennahme gibt. Er hat ja nicht 1x eine Kleinigkeit bekommen, sondern schon mehrfach. Grundsätzlich kann ich ihn daher voll und ganz verstehen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (14. Februar 2019)

DemonX schrieb:


> ... 100 hundehalsbänder,...


*räusper* nehme ich auch 

Hab die Story auf Galileo gesehen. Die meinten sogar, dass jemand ein Flachbild TV bekommen hat. Meno, ich bekomme mal wieder nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (15. Februar 2019)

Ich werd auch öfters zugemüllt mit Sendungen, die ich nicht bestellt hab. Waren sogar schon einige sehr wertige Dinge dabei. Ich hab mich mit Amazon in Verbindung gesetzt, was mit dem Kram tun? - es wurde mir frei gestellt, ob ich zurücksende oder die Sachen behalte. Ei dann ...


----------

